# Which Yeast For A Kotbusser?



## white.grant (27/3/09)

I'm planning on brewing a Kotbusser from the recipe on p 256 of Mosher's Radical Brewing - its an outlaw beer with oats, molasses and honey -- and from what I can tell is a bit like a Cal common or a wierded up altbier. The grain bill and hop schedule looks like this -

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Bohemian Pilsener (2.0 SRM) Grain 46.47 % 
1.60 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 27.54 % 
0.37 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 6.37 % 
28.30 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (120 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
28.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
0.57 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 9.81 % 
0.57 kg Molasses (80.0 SRM) Sugar 9.81 % 

Mosher recommends a german ale yeast and I can't decide between Wyeast 2565 Kolsch or 1007 German Ale. Any preferences?

cheers

grant


----------



## mje1980 (27/3/09)

Grant, i've used both, and the 1007 is kind of like a german version of US56. Whereas the 2565 has a unique chatacter to it that is very nice. I will one day use that yeast again. Makes a beautiful beer. I did a kolsch with it, very simple, and it was highly drinkable, and had a great flavour. The descriptions usually say "wine" like, and although it sounds wrong, its yummy. 


Hope it helps mate.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/3/09)

Grant there's also a third option if you want your Kotbusser more full-bodied? Wyeast 1338 Euro Ale.

Small world. I'm reading a borrowed copy of Radical Brewing myself at the moment (thanks KoNG). I'ts a fantastic read! I'm rather tempted by the Grtzer recipe on page 192. Would be a good little project for the Weber.

Let us know how it turns out.  

Warren -


----------



## white.grant (27/3/09)

Thanks Guys, probably go the Kolsch, cause I'm thinking abit of yeast flavour could be of additional interest, but then the 1338 sounds interesting too. I guess I can always brew a double batch and try both.

Mosher's great, I really like the idea of brewing the old almost forgotten styles. The gratzer recipe caught my eye as well, but there's just so many possibilities. It's going to keep me busy for years.

cheers

grant


----------



## SJW (26/7/09)

How did the Kotbusser turn out? I am reading Radical Brewing too and this recipe stood out. I think I will go with the 1007. I love this yeast. Just needs a bit more time to clear, but a top yeast.

Steve


----------



## white.grant (26/7/09)

It's still in the todo pile. I keep forgetting to get the molasses which is proving harder to find than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## SJW (26/7/09)

> It's still in the todo pile. I keep forgetting to get the molasses which is proving harder to find than I thought it was going to be.



That would be Golden Syrup my friend. I am going to put one down on Saturday. I guess I will let you'all know what it turns out like.


----------



## white.grant (26/7/09)

SJW said:


> That would be Golden Syrup my friend.



No, golden syrup is lighter in colour and a lot sweeter than molassess. 

Have a look here http://www.foodsubs.com/Syrups.html

cheers

grant


----------

